# Bodmin



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Am going down to Bodmin in a week or so's time. I think we're quite close to the town centre but a bit off the beaten track. Does anyone have any good coffee shops to visit in the area?

Bonus points if you can suggest any fun activities to do too!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

3 to be getting on with ?

https://www.woodscafe.co.uk

http://www.strongadolfos.com

https://www.relishcornwall.co.uk

There's a few more in Cornwall but its a Long County (100 miles fro the border to Lands end) so getting to all of them is a bit of a trek. I've not been to any of the three myself but I need to go back there, as my mate lives in the St. Austell area & after 8 years its about time I paid him a visit.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Grimley said:


> 3 to be getting on with ?
> 
> https://www.woodscafe.co.uk
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate! Any in particular that you've heard good things about? Hope you get to see your mate soon!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't even bother. In the centre


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Grimley said:


> 3 to be getting on with
> https://www.woodscafe.co.uk
> http://www.strongadolfos.com
> https://www.relishcornwall.co.uk
> There's a few more in Cornwall but its a Long County (100 miles fro the border to Lands end) so getting to all of them is a bit of a trek. I've not been to any of the three myself but I need to go back there, as my mate lives in the St. Austell area & after 8 years its about time I paid him a visit.


Sorry to be harsh but if you are fussy about your coffee I would not recommend these above a clever dripper and a hand grinder...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Try liberty coffee in launceston on the way down...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

The three mentioned will do an ok flat white by uk standard coffee shop standards but none are pushing the heady heights of quality specialty coffee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Nod said:


> Try liberty coffee in launceston on the way down...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ah damn I'm travelling from Birmingham on Friday - I don't think I'll get there in time before it shuts! I may have to have a special trip out though, or go on the way back...


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Guys, as I stated earlier I've not been to any of these & I picked them from my internet resources. If I recommended them I would have said so. You have been so I would have to visit them myself to get an opinion. I cant do that right now but maybe one day.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Short & Strong is good in Charlestown. There is one in Wadebridge supposed to be good. Will get the name later


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Not a lot to recommend Bodmin full stop AFAIK 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

